
Ctai: compile time assembly interpreter - mabynogy
https://github.com/stryku/ctai
======
mabynogy
More details:
[http://stryku.pl/poetry/ctai.php](http://stryku.pl/poetry/ctai.php)

------
jlg23
_manical laughter_ Kudos, Mateusz Janek. _manical laughter_

~~~
emmelaich
Psst. (whispers) It's maniacal not manical.

